# jobs



## bikergirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi i'm looking for jobs in cyprus i have levle 3 child care also done councling were would be the best place to look for work working in school or nursery.
or even looking after children in my home.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

There have been a number of adverts looking for childcare staff in the Cyprus Mail ad the Cyprus Weekly. I'd look there first. You could also have a look at the Cyprus jobs section on the main ExpatForum site.


----------

